# you are not even close to him



## FlyingBird

you are not even close to him

 i am not sure if this is how its used in english but what is natural way of saying that in Turkish?


----------



## jcpjcp

Sen ona yakın bile değilsin.


----------



## FlyingBird

you sure this is how you say it in turkish?

i want to say something like (you are not even close to him, he have much honor than you, you are bad person)
For example that's said to someone who do bad thing. i am not sure if this is how you say it in english but i dont mean to be close in distance


----------



## mechanical

FlyingBird said:


> you sure this is how you say it in turkish?
> 
> i want to say something like (you are not even close to him, he have much honor than you, you are bad person)
> For example that's said to someone who do bad thing. i am not sure if this is how you say it in english but i dont mean to be close in distance


 1.You are (SEN) not (DEĞİLSİN) even(HATTA/BİLE)
close to (YAKIN OLMAK) him (ONA): Simply,
Sen ona yakın bile değilsin. (!!Translation is rough now.!!)
But the best translation is "Sen ona hitap etmiyorsun.".
"Yakın" isn't the km, feet,  cm, inc, mm or another unit of lenght. This word is all about the relationships like I'm a good friend - You're a bad friend. 

2.he (O) have (SAHİP OLMAK) much (ÇOK) honor(ONUR) than you(SENDEN):
Simply,
O, senden çok onura sahip. (!!!!!!!Translation is very rough now.!!!!!!!)
But the best translation is "O, senden daha onurlu(dur)."

3.you are (*a*) bad person: Sen, kötü bir insansın.


----------



## jcpjcp

then, in that context you have provided, it may be so:

Sen onun dengi bile değilsin.


----------



## Gemmenita

jcpjcp said:


> then, in that context you have provided, it may be so:
> 
> Sen onun dengi bile değilsin.



Evet, _onur_ falandan bahsettiğin için*, ben de "dengi" diyecektim.



* thread n.3


----------



## adelan

As an idiom: sen onun yanından (yakınından) bile geçemezsin. Sen onun tırnağı olamazsın. Both sound more correct to me since dengi will mean congenial like in "kafa dengi". Yakın will definitely mean "close" as a friend.


----------

